
Automata by Example – build cellular automata just by clicking around - sgentle
https://demos.samgentle.com/automata-by-example/
======
brudgers
Write up: [https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-
example](https://samgentle.com/posts/2017-01-14-automata-by-example)

